# wild camping Portsmouth



## SAMANY (May 16, 2010)

Hi

Going to France in 5 weeks from Portsmouth, we have  an early crossing, does anyone know where we can wild camp the night before round the harbour area.


Thanks

Samany


----------



## robjmckinney (May 16, 2010)

Follow signs to Whale island just before bridge, car park on the left with parking area for motorhomes. I understand they allow overnight stay on the ferry port but a bit noisy. Top of the hill overlooking Portsmouth with great views and loads of places to stop. On the A3 just before entering Portsmouth very large lay-bys.


----------



## rafiki (May 16, 2010)

Thanks. I'm interested in this too. Just looked at the Portsmouth City car parks map but there's no car park shown on Whale Island Way. I looked at Google Maps and I see what looks like a car park at the Whale Island bridge close to a marina. I guess that's the one? Is it a private car park? Nice one as it's very close to the ferry port.


----------



## robjmckinney (May 16, 2010)

*Whale*

Public as far as I know as all sorts part there day or night and certainly many householders park there at night. The bridge of course belongs to the Navy so very secure area, many lorry drivers park near to the port in the streets leading off the traffic island to Whale Island and if you are not to indifferent you can park with them!

There is a parade of major shops with parking just at the start of the motorway that has no barriers and lorry drivers have parked there. Few shops are open but are in excellant condition, again very close to ferry port.


----------



## burpysmurf (May 16, 2010)

If its just for the night you can park/stay at the ferry terminal.  Toilets available 24 hours.  You need to draw your curtains as its very lit up but at least you only have to move a few yards in the morning.


----------



## rafiki (May 16, 2010)

What's the protocol there? Is there a designated area?


----------



## pokerking (May 17, 2010)

*parking*

We have used both Whale Is and the docks, the latter is ok and you can't miss the boat,


----------



## SAMANY (May 17, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for your answer, do you know if many others were also wild camping in the docks, as this seems to be the best place, but don't want to be in the  way of other travellers.
Thanks
Samany


----------

